# BIOS Update: Gateway ID58 Laptop



## realmike15 (Oct 27, 2009)

A friend of mine bought a Gateway laptop and no less than a month in one of the fans started vibrating during boot-up.  He said it wasn't doing that before, but it seems to stop after Windows boots.  I told him to contact tech support and when he talked to someone on their live chat service, the guy basically gave him some BIOS files and told him to update his BIOS.  I thought it was pretty ridiculous to give someone who clearly doesn't know what they're doing some files and tell him to do a BIOS update, it's not something the average user knows how to do.  So he calls me and asks me to do the BIOS update for him, I tell him it's possible that a BIOS update could fix a fan speed problem, but if it wasn't doing this before it's more likely a hardware issue.

Last night I go to do his BIOS update, and ran into a ton of problems.  I look at the model # on the bottom of the laptop, which says it's an MS2266.  I do a google search and nothing comes up, except a couple of 3rd party driver websites and forum posts.  After some digging I finally found out the model is a ID58 even though it doesn't say that anywhere on this damn thing.  I start looking at BIOS update instructions, I'm used to doing desktop motherboards so I just want to make sure it's a similar process.  I get some instructions about how to get into the BIOS by pressing F1 or F2 so I figure ok it must be the same thing that I'm used to doing.  I check to make sure DVD Drive is boor priority #1, create an ISO of the boot files with Image Burn, burn them to a disc, and restart with the disc in the drive.  The laptop completely disregards the BIOS disc I have in the drive and boots up normally.  Now I know BIOS disc usually have to be in DOS format, I'm not sure how to select that in Image Burn, but it didn't really give me an option, can anyone tell me how to do this?  This whole thing is a nightmare, and I just need to get it done before his warranty runs out.  Gateway basically will not take his laptop in for service unless he tries a BIOS update first.

Anyone with experience with Gateway laptops please help.


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 27, 2009)

Look for a serial number on the bottom of the laptop and enter that in this page to get specific downloads for that model.

http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/dlcenter.asp?Tab=My


----------



## realmike15 (Oct 28, 2009)

thanks but I have the BIOS files from Gateway.com I need to know why it won't boot with the disc in the drive.


----------

